# What am i forgetting.



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm getting ready to put up my first bow stand. I have the stand and the screw in steps. What else do i need to put up my stand?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I don't like doing this but you may need to trim a shooting lane, so take a small saw. Also whatever you will use to raise and lower your equipment, like a rope or something. Knockem dead!


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

Also a hanger for the bow and don't forget to use a fall restraint! Be safe and have a good season.


----------



## sitzer_31 (Oct 16, 2006)

i would also have either an extra screw in step or something of the like to put up next to your stand to hold you down with, this will be come very helpful later in the season when using rattling antlers and calling where your bow can get in the way. also i would bring a rope that you can leave attached to your stand for pulling your bow up to you when you get in your stand, it'll make your life alot easier and make it alot safer climbing in your stand, and don't forget about your safety harness


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

1. Steps (bring extra, its nice to have two to stand on while hanging the stand)

2. Bow rope (also used to lift stand up into tree)

3. Bow/gear hangers

4. Pruner

5. Hand saw

6. Pole saw

7. Stand and related gear (straps, locks, pins, etc)

8. Bike lock (not required, but I lock all mine)

9. Skeeter spray and powerade (hangin stands is hard work)

10. Safety harness


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

just a little tip also, if at all possible the branches you cut, try move a considerable distance from your stand, a mature deer will often recognize fresh cut branches and process that as a warning sign.


----------

